# Moving Hives from CO to CA



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Assuming the new location is a good bee place, it will not
take you long to build up to 64 hives again from 32. So travel
light this time and rebuild after you got here. Why take such a 
heavy load with you? Everything can be rebuild over here if you know
how. So take your best queens and bees with you and sell off the rest there.
I would not recommend a commercial truck without
the proper ventilation to cool down those hives inside in October. Can already
see those cooked bees in there.
The option of moving with the almonds is nice but you have to find the
connection first. Doable only if you can find someone by then.
The trailer option is better. And take what you can load up. Maybe a 
second round if you can afford it and don't mind the trouble. Bring a friend
to drive and takes turn to rest up. Don't wait too long going to the bathroom and keep on moving. Bring foods in a cooler to last a few days on your trip here. The faster the bees arrived here the better. Be sure to check on your truck that everything is o.k. fluids and all. Bring extra fluids and oil for the long trip. Have a backup or emergency backup/contact just in case. Good luck!


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Beepro, have you even moved hives on a larger scale before?? And if I read correctly he said 24 ' FLAT BED, not a box van. Im sure he knows his options and has considered them all. And have you ever done two round trips from CA to CO?? Its a 20 hour drive one way. I sure wouldn't make 2 trips to get 64 hives hauled here. 

Im sure MTN-bees will find a way to get his hives here one way or another.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would really look at the economics of selling now and buy again after almonds you can pickup pallets of bees pretty cheap after almonds you would also save all that rental money and hassel of moving that distance where at in cali you moving to?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks

As far as selling the bees- that is my first choice at this point. There is not a real good market for bees this time of year as winter is just around the corner. I'm also considering wintering them here with a friend caring for them and then selling them in the Spring when everyone wants bees. All options are open at this point.

As BeeGhost stated it is a flatbed, not a moving truck. I'm also going to time the move toward the end of October when the days are cooler and shorter.

Needless to say this was not in this years plan, but it is what is and we can make it happen.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

My f350 takes 96 hives without problem so don't see why 64 would be problematic. First time I took bees to California, I had 72. Hauled them with a tundra and 16ft trailer. at 180/hive its worth it.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RAK said:


> at 180/hive its worth it.


180. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

RAK said:


> My f350 takes 96 hives without problem so don't see why 64 would be problematic. First time I took bees to California, I had 72. Hauled them with a tundra and 16ft trailer. at 180/hive its worth it.


I don't think so.
How much does your truck weigh empty?
What is the GVWR?
How much does your truck weigh with 96 hives smashing it into the ground?

Maybe a misprint? Did you mean to say F-550?
Lets stay between the lines....


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

At least I give him my emotional support. 
If you cannot sell your bees then at least bring a hive or 2 here until 
everything get settled down for you. Then in the Spring time check out the
almonds run and secure a pallet or 2 of the bees afterward. Check out your Spring and summer situation before
relocating that many hives will be helpful too. Your friend can safeguard your
bees until it is time for you to move them here, eventually. Maybe you can have an interstate out yard too.
Maybe you can sell it to your friends there. Yes, too many good options but only one will work out.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Harry, I dont stop at scales when hauling 96. Im a 1 ton 
My truck is heavily modded and performs well compared to a 550. Keep in mind I get 18 mpg when empty and 200k on truck so far with no problems.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

HarryVanderpool said:


> What is the GVWR?
> How much does your truck weigh with 96 hives smashing it into the ground?


So what is the difference between your 550 and my 350?? your axle ratio, tires, and a few extra leaf springs. oh and the sticker behind the door.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

About 4 feet.and can haul more.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost sounds like a fishing story.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

RAK said:


> So what is the difference between your 550 and my 350?? your axle ratio, tires, and a few extra leaf springs. oh and the sticker behind the door.


Heavier axles as well. Don't forget you are illegal when you exceed either your axle, tire or gvw ratings. I've had more than one officer ask to look at that sticker on the door.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

One would think bigger, brakes, bearing, front sway bar, kink pin front axle on the 550.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Before dropping 55k on a 550 1 would look into a class 6 or 7. That's wear you got some major increases in axles tires bearings. My 1 ton hauls 96 Zero problems and pulled a gooseneck with 150 dd from WA to CA and back numerous times. My state doesn't req DOT on my farm 1 ton so no one tells how much I need to load. When I need the job done it gets done. So far no issues.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Big point here is: It doesn't take much truck to haul 64 hives.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

RAK said:


> My state doesn't req DOT on my farm 1 ton so no one tells how much I need to load. When I need the job done it gets done. So far no issues.


If you don't have a DOT# in WA you can load any amount on your truck? Really?
If I were you, I would load 408 hives on your F-350 and save the trucking expense.

Seriously, here's the problem:
California is not located in Washington.
Carrying the kind of weight you describe across state lines is "Interstate Commerce."
YOU DO have to have a DOT # along with a BUNCH of awareness of rules involved.

I have written about an Oregon beekeeper that took your approach and was pulled over in Redding CA several years back. I can tell the story again if you like.
Bottom line: The fines and tickets EXCEEDED the pollination fees he made in almonds that year!!! Many thousands of dollars.

I'm not writing this response to badger you. I just don't want any other beekeepers following along to get the idea that you can grossly overload a teeny-weeny truck, ignore all trucking rules and get away with it.
You can get away with it for a time. Then you're dead meat.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

There are some hot shot trucks that are 350s here in Texas (dodges with cummins) that were modified and have wavers for hauling heavier loads. TX DOT wavers that certify them to haul more than standard 450. Wonder if California would accept those.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Good friend of mine operates a shot shot company out of MN. Has a fleet of dodges. They run in California and dont stop at scales. The one time he stopped and got yelled at because sign said no pickups and his dodge 3500 happened to have the bed on it. He was grossing 30k on that truck. Go figure.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Harry, if I remember correctly the truck was a f650 and had a trailer of 10k. That automatically means he had to have a CDL. My truck is under 16k.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

A one ton truck crossing state lines.is required to have a us dot number..


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If no one enforces it, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

RAK said:


> Harry, if I remember correctly the truck was a f650 and had a trailer of 10k. That automatically means he had to have a CDL. My truck is under 16k.


Your truck loaded with 96 hives IS NOT under 16000 lbs unless your hives are NOT hives , but rather BOXES!
Almond growers do not rent "boxes" for $180.00.

I am growing weary of this thread as it continues to get more ridiculous.
BeeSource is here to help beekeepers. It is here to encourage successful beekeeping operations.
If one is ever to become a successful commercial beekeeper, they must devote reasonable time to all of the various aspects of the industry to their education or risk peril.
Federal Motor Authority is a big part of the business.
Go ahead and load the Empire State Building on the back of your Datsun pickup and cross the state line into California. Go ahead! 
For everyone else following along:

Please start out by listening!
The average age of commercial beekeepers is getting older and older so there are opportunities.
But you must learn the ropes. We cannot help you if it is all mouth and no ears.

Doing "right things right" is not so hard if you are trainable.

And also DO NOT forget that those that operate outside of the lines give a BAD NAME to our entire industry.
Everything that you do that is noticed affects the entire beekeeping industry.

So, RAK; what is the GCVW of a commercial truck in California?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Take it easy Harry. Sometimes you got to bend the rules. Dont tell me you don't haul 3 high from holding yards to orchard? I worked with the big boys 4k operations. I know how its done.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Harry. DOES YOUR TRUCK HAVE A CA NUMBER??


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

high rate of speed said:


> A one ton truck crossing state lines.is required to have a us dot number..


Really. Says who.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Very simple! Just pick up the toll free DMV for the truck weight information in CA.
Make use of our tax dollars. Maybe all this infos is online already. www.dmv.ca.gov


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah, I don't get that one. I've had my 1 ton in different states and never had an issue or told it has to have a number.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I don't think so.
> How much does your truck weigh empty?
> What is the GVWR?
> How much does your truck weigh with 96 hives smashing it into the ground?
> ...


he said he pulled a trailer. The railroads proved years ago that you can pull more than you can carry.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

RAK said:


> Really. Says who.


Oh, nobody in particular:

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration/do-i-need-usdot-number


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

haha, How come you don't want to answer on the CA number?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Keep in mind you can ask 5 DOT guys and they will give you 5 different interpretations of whats written.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

A us dot number over rides a CA number.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Just keep in mind it only takes 1 out of 5 to ruin your day.and your wallet.good luck with that.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

If you are doing business in California and your truck is over 10k you are required to have a CA number. Where did you find that the USDOT overrides CA number?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Been in Cali all my life still run 5000 year round plus in SD.no more CA numbers even on Cali registered truck's.the feds and us.dot numbers are way easier. Good luck with your 1ton toy.hope it works for you.just trying to help.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

RAK said:


> If you are doing business in California and your truck is over 10k you are required to have a CA number. Where did you find that the USDOT overrides CA number?


. 
Sounds like you have it figured out then.good luck.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Yes, sure do but thanks for your help sir. Running 2- 450's and 2- 1 tons w/o ca numbers. Last time the officer gave a warning for not having it despite having a usdot#. My 1 ton toy runs without any numbers and gets the job done. Once she dies will get a frame stretched f550.


----------

